# Creamy white substance under oil cap?!?



## vDubDevil (Feb 8, 2011)

Well theres some sort of white substance under my oil cap. I went out driving this morning when the car wasnt fully warmed up and completely lossed power after 3k rpm's going into 3rd gear and exhaust blew out white smoke. So i stopped and checked my oil level and it was okay other than the white substance on the oil cap. Anyone know what this means or how to fix it?

thanks, Chris


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

usually in the winter its just water/moisture that collects there. seeing as you lost power and blew smoke, could be a head gasket. check the coolant for signs of oil contamination.


----------



## vDubDevil (Feb 8, 2011)

thanks, turns out my pcv hoses were broken and had the same moisture on them. Dont know if that would make me lose power like that but hopefully thats the only problem. Going to look at the head gasket as a precaution anyway


----------



## mechaniker (Dec 28, 2010)

are you using a oil with paraffin in it. Its great for the car because of the extra lubrication but if the car does not warm up properly moisture is really attracted to that stuff. Over filling it with oil does that too. if the oil is touching the crank it will "whip" the oil like cream.

What oil are u using?

Edit: and what do u mean look at the head gasket?

Improper warm ups cause condensation from the air in the engine. This eventually builds up over time from constantly never warming up enough to evaporate the water from the system. This will happen though out the entire engine were air is present. This is bad for your pump as water is not a very good lubricant


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*high point*



vDubDevil said:


> Well theres some sort of white substance under my oil cap. I went out driving this morning when the car wasnt fully warmed up and completely lossed power after 3k rpm's going into 3rd gear and exhaust blew out white smoke. So i stopped and checked my oil level and it was okay other than the white substance on the oil cap. Anyone know what this means or how to fix it?
> 
> thanks, Chris


the filler for your oil is the high point in your lubrication system. all the condensation will collect there.


----------



## MM2 Zayas (Aug 6, 2010)

You need a new cylinder head gasket.


----------



## vDubDevil (Feb 8, 2011)

pcv hose seemed to be the problem!.......and the loss of power during cold weather was due to a crappy coolant temp sensor. And i had the revised green one too! Thanks for the input guys


----------

